# Icelandic: Hvað / Hvert



## KarenRei

Vinnufélagi sagði mér að ein leið að segja „what is in that“ (varðandi mat) er „Hvert er innihald?“  En ég skil þetta ekki.  Afhverju „hvert“ í staðinn fyrir „hvað“?  Hvert þýðir  „where (to)“ er það ekki?

Takk


----------



## Alxmrphi

Mannstu eftir þessu:

_*Hvað*_ er munurinn? -> *Hver* er munurinn? (karlkynsorð)

Þar verður 'hver' vegna þess að kyn orðsins er karlkyn. Hérna 'innihald' er hvorugkyn svo maður notar "hver" í hvorugkyni ('hvert').

_Hver er munurinn?
Hvert er innihald?_

Sama meginregla gildir.


----------



## sindridah

Þú mátt ráða þarna hvort þú notir hvert eða hvað, bæði rétt, það er að segja í eintölu.

hvorugkyn:

hvert/hvað
hvert/hvað
hverju
hvers


----------



## KarenRei

@Alxmrphi: Æji........  *slæ sjálfra mig í ennið*.  Gleymdi því að maður getur sagt „hvert“ í staðinn fyrir „hvað“.  :Þ  Ég segi bara hvað.

Veistu, er það munur á milli „hvert“ og „hvað“?


----------



## KarenRei

Takk sindridah.


----------



## Alxmrphi

KarenRei said:


> Veistu, er það munur á milli „hvert“ og „hvað“?



Maður notar *hvað* þegar það er sérstætt og _*hvert*_ þegar það er hliðstætt. Þótt sagnfylling í nefnifalli virðist vera sérstæð notkun, ef þú getur tengt fornafnið við nafnorði með sögninni 'vera' þá notarðu hliðstæð-notkun (hver(t)).

Hvað er þetta? (ekkert nafnorð)
Hvert er innihald?
Hvað er að? (ekkert nafnorð)
Hvað sagðirðu? (ekkert nafnorð)
Hver er hún?
Hvers leitarðu?
Hvert er nafnið?

_[Hvert bafn]_ á að....
_[Hver manneskjan]_ á að...

Though it looks like once you use the 'separating' usage you should switch to hvað - you're still linked directly to a noun with which the pronoun has to agree, which is this usage.
Obviously it's fairly common to hear "hvað" in some cases used in relaxed speech.


----------



## sindridah

og með greini!;D hehe, "veistu hver er munurinn á milli....."


----------



## KarenRei

Takk, Alxmrphi!



> "veistu hver er munurinn á milli....."


 
 Ég var ekki að reyna að spyrja þetta („Do you know what the difference  between....?“).  Ég var að reyna að spyrja „Do you know, is there a  difference between...?“).  Ef ég skil rétt þá ég á ekki að nota „það“  eða „til“ til að segja þetta - er það ekki?  Bara „Veistu, er munur á milli „hvert“ og „hvað“?“ ?


----------



## Merkurius

„Do you know, is there a  difference between...?“ - „Veistu hvort það sé munur á milli A og B?“

„Veistu, er munur á milli „hvert“ og „hvað“?“ -> íslenskan er ekki notuð eins og enskan. Við segjum ekki „Veistu,....“ þegar við erum að spurja spurningar. Þetta notum við í fullyrðingum „Veistu, ég á hund!“ 
Það má hins vegar segja „veistu hver er munurinn á milli..“ Þessi *komma *gerir gæfumun. 



> Þú mátt ráða þarna hvort þú notir hvert eða hvað, bæði rétt, það er að segja í eintölu.
> 
> hvorugkyn:
> 
> hvert/hvað
> hvert/hvað
> hverju
> hvers



Hvert er innihald*ið*? en maður segir aldrei „hvað er innihaldið?“ og ef þú myndir spurja „hvað er innihald?“ þá værir þú að spurja „What is ingrediant?“ 

Mér finnst eins og við höfum rætt þetta hér áður. En skoðaðu vel það sem Alexmrphi er að segja hér að ofan með hliðstætt og sérstætt.

*ATH! ekki bara alltaf segja „hvað“ í staðinn fyrir „hvert“*....


----------



## Merkurius

> Mér finnst eins og við höfum rætt þetta hér áður.


Sjá hér


----------



## KarenRei

> „Do you know, is there a  difference between...?“ - „Veistu hvort það sé munur á milli A og B?“
> 
> „Veistu, er munur á milli „hvert“ og „hvað“?“ -> íslenskan er ekki  notuð eins og enskan. Við segjum ekki „Veistu,....“ þegar við erum að  spurja spurningar. Þetta notum við í fullyrðingum „Veistu, ég á hund!“



Ég er mjög ráðvillt.  Önnur leið að skrifa það sem ég var að reyna að segja er, „Do you know...“ (töf, að byrja aftur)  „Is there a difference between A and B?“  Þ.e.a.s, tvær setningar og fyrsta setningin deyr út.  Þess vegna, „Veistu...“ og svo „Er (það?) munur á milli „hvert“ og „hvað“?“ eða „Er munur til á milli „hvert“ og „hvað“?" eða hvað sem er (hvað sé rétt hér?).  Ertu að segja að maður getur ekki byrjað að tala á íslensku, hætt, og svo byrjað aftur?


----------



## Alxmrphi

> „Er *(það?)* munur á milli „hvert“ og „hvað“?“


Gervifrumlagið er bara notað ef það fer á undan sögninni.


----------



## sindridah

Jæja Merkurius, setjumst á rökstóla;D Það er alveg rétt sem þú ert að segja, "hvað er innihald" myndi þýða eins og þú sagðir what is ingrediant, sem sagt sérstætt, en ég er þó nokkuð viss þó ekki hundrað prósent að til dæmis "hvað er innihald x" sé samþykkt þótt auðvitað að "hvert er innihald x" sé mun vandaðra. En ég er þó orðinn ansi ryðgaður í íslenskri málfræði það verður bara að segjast alveg eins og er;D


----------



## sindridah

http://www.visindavefur.is/svar.php?id=642    sko gamli fann bara sources, sem ég er ekki svo viss að styðji við mína kenningu haha;D


----------



## Merkurius

Sindridah minn, þú heyrir það bara þegar þú berð þetta fram að það er eitthvað ruglingslegt við orðalagið.


> Hvað er innihald appelsínunnar?


Þetta er kannski eitthvað sem að lítið barn myndi segja. Það er þeim mun réttara að segja:


> Hvert er innihald appelsínunnar?



En ég skal alveg játa það að málfræðilega séð gætu verið örlitlar líkur á að þetta teljist rétt. (N.b! ég hef letrið minna)


----------



## sindridah

Já klárlega, ég sjálfur myndi aldrei tala svona, en já þú hefur greinilega skilið pointið hvort eð er þannig það er svo sem óþarfi að ræða þetta eitthvað nánar


----------

